# another sig



## blooddrake (Jun 5, 2009)

you heard me , i made another sig 







i had put boarder in but it looked wierd so i removed.

so, how does it look?


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 6, 2009)

A major improvement from what I saw from you last time, but still lacks a lot of things.

You need to download some nice simple fonts instead of the stock ones you get with Windows. Maybe play around with shadow effect to make it stand out a bit. You also might want to increase the size of your font to fill up more space.

You can add a 1 px border around it. I can see black working fine.

Other than that you created a first decent sig.

EDIT:





I don't have a lot of fonts right now installed so I picked at random and the shadow effect could be left out. Anywas, this just an example of how you can improve your work.


----------



## blooddrake (Jun 6, 2009)

it look freaking cool man, and yes i need to find more fonts, even an hacked fireworks cs4 don,t have


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 6, 2009)

From personal experience, I wouldn't recommend Fireworks for sigs.

I'd probably stick with the free GIMP, which is like a free Photoshop.

For fonts, I usually use dafont.com


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

and dependng on your background and picture, use a machine like font or something which fits.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 6, 2009)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> From personal experience, I wouldn't recommend Fireworks for sigs.
> 
> I'd probably stick with the free GIMP, which is like a free Photoshop.
> 
> For fonts, I usually use dafont.com


Although, Photoshop is a better alternative if you can get your hands on it.


----------



## blooddrake (Jun 6, 2009)

i have photoshop cs2, but i don,t know how to use, ah wathever i will learn how to use it


----------



## Splych (Jun 6, 2009)

That siggy is better than your old one x]

Anywaay... You will learn the basics of PhotoShop... I am using CS4, and the one in my siggy was created with CS3. Now I just lost all my brushes... So gotta start from scratch when looking for some. Maybe find stock images... In my siggy, if you look near the right, you'll see some writing. That was a stock image.... I think it was some note or something... Found it on deviantART

EDIT: Wrong siggy. The one in my siggy wasn't made by me. I am referring to this one:


----------



## blooddrake (Jun 6, 2009)

D.A i a nice place to find stock image(i have an D.A account)actually me and my brother have, we share the same account, anyway yeah thats a nice place. but theres also too much weirdness in there.


----------



## mucus (Jun 6, 2009)

Blooddrake!
This new one looks really fantastic!
I look forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## Splych (Jun 6, 2009)

There's weirdness... But if you don't like the weirdness, avoid the weirdness.

So it looks like you may end up doing these things to improve your siggy:
- Stockimage Searching
- Add a border
- Better Fonts

I was also thinking... Completely change the background x_x. Some reason... It doesn't really fit anymore...


----------



## blooddrake (Jun 6, 2009)

that sig is for my brother(he,s g1drake i am blooddrake, but yeah will change, the dimension are not fitting)but i need to get back to my pc, right now i am at my uncle,s and i forgot my pendrive


----------



## Splych (Jun 6, 2009)

AAHH... PhotoShop was on my other HDD, and if you haven't heard from me yet, it got corrupted. So sad... Sigh... Now I gotta re-install it >_>. Soo un-reliable HDD...


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 6, 2009)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> Daihatsuboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, but I was thinking that the GIMP was far smaller and easier to download if you were just starting out.


----------



## blooddrake (Jun 6, 2009)

the photoshop i have its hacked, i had to install for study, believe or not i am doing some web design courses, and i already passed in fireworks, now i am at flash.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 6, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> the photoshop i have its hacked, i had to install for study, believe or not i am doing some web design courses, and i already passed in fireworks, now i am at flash.


Take it slow, lol. Grab Photoshop and head over to websites like good-tutorials.com and pixel2life.com. Its where I started off. I don't think your fit to be a web designer anywhere yet. In my opinion Firework is useless.  If you want to be a web designer you need first learn Photoshop, then HTML/CSS using Dreamweaver, and maybe Flash if you want to create complete Flash websites, but you would also have to learn Action Script.


----------



## Splych (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea. I got Fire Works CS4, and it wasn't that awesome. I personally, like Photo Shop better. It beats it anyday, but it does have some brushes that aren't for Photo Shop. But you can find it if you just do some searching.


----------

